# Snow



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The forcast is for 2 inches of snow on Christmas day. It's sleeting now, but the temp is 37. Supposed to turn to snow around midnight. If there is measurable snow, I think the weather man said it would be the first measurable snow in this area, on Christmas, since 1993. If it is pretty white in the morning, I'm going to light a fire in the fireplace, open the curtains on the big picture widow, open a bottle of 1976 Spatlese, (been saving it for a long time) and enjoy the view.

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Merry Chistmas David. May I suggest you should drink the whole bottle...just for starters.....then find another bottle of something else and drink that also :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> The forcast is for 2 inches of snow on Christmas day. It's sleeting now, but the temp is 37. Supposed to turn to snow around midnight. If there is measurable snow, I think the weather man said it would be the first measurable snow in this area, on Christmas, since 1993. If it is pretty white in the morning, I'm going to light a fire in the fireplace, open the curtains on the big picture widow, open a bottle of 1976 Spatlese, (been saving it for a long time) and enjoy the view.
> 
> DFrost


That sounds wonderful, and can I add that I am jealous? Broadbent's _Vintage Wine_ says that in Germany " '76 was the kind of year growers pray for." =P~

I don't know much about imported wine, living where I do, but that is the kind I want. =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> If it is pretty white in the morning, I'm going to light a fire in the fireplace, open the curtains on the big picture widow, open a bottle of 1976 Spatlese, (been saving it for a long time) and enjoy the view.
> 
> DFrost


That sounds real nice. I hope you get just enough snow to make it worthwhile. Enjoy!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That sounds wonderful, and can I add that I am jealous? Broadbent's _Vintage Wine_ says that in Germany " '76 was the kind of year growers pray for." =P~
> 
> I don't know much about imported wine, living where I do, but that is the kind I want. =P~ =P~ =P~


I do have a few bottles left of the '76. I was told years ago it was a real vintage wine. I've not drank one since 77, so it will be a surprise. With my luck lately, it's probably corked. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

enjoy your White Christmas...it will be cold, but it will be pretty!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First white Christmas in years here also. With family coming here tomorrow it means I gotta shovel snow instead of praying for sun and +32 temp. 
I'm just about ready to break out the milk and oatmeal/rasin cookies for Santa. Seems to be a big pile of them so I'm thinking Santa is gonna need help. 8-[8-[
Wife is wrapping (to dern many) packages. FIL is still.... :-k admiring :-k the tree and I'm here enjoying thinking about a house full of gkids tomorrow getting sugar highs on all the goodies......then I can send the little monsters home.......with their parents! :wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

NC is supposed to get it tomorrow. 50% chance they say. Then Sun and Monday. We were here the last 2 years and it wasn't supposed to snow. Last year there was 6 inches on the ground. The year before it spit some so we called it snow on Christmas.:---)


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We got plenty here . Just got an additional 3-4 inches yesterday . I love it . 

My dog has only got a few spots to poop in though since every place else he would have to put his butt in the snow to get the job done .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got back from the lake had about 6 inches yesterday evening we went in for supper and it was really coming down I went back out to spend the night and the snow had covered my truck tracks couldn't find the house for nothing left the GPS at the cabin spent about 1/2 hour driving around the lake going from shack to shack god damn I was mad.
I would have said piss on it but all my gear was left out my generator was running finally found it kicked back fell asleep watching Iron Man one Walleye at 3 am got four more this evening now I got to clean fish and wrap my wife's present.
David sounds like a nice Xmas day plan enjoy Merry Xmas


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Just got back from the lake had about 6 inches yesterday evening we went in for supper and it was really coming down I went back out to spend the night and the snow had covered my truck tracks couldn't find the house for nothing left the GPS at the cabin spent about 1/2 hour driving around the lake going from shack to shack god damn I was mad.
> I would have said piss on it but all my gear was left out my generator was running finally found it kicked back fell asleep watching Iron Man one Walleye at 3 am got four more this evening now I got to clean fish and wrap my wife's present.
> David sounds like a nice Xmas day plan enjoy Merry Xmas


Those are some nice problems to have Mike . I envy you . Went to Gander Mountain today getting some last minute gifts . I don't go in there too often since I don't hunt and fish much anymore. It was tough not walking out with a new Vexilar FL 18 and a Clam Shack . I must a stood there for 10 minutes thinking about it . I'd love to have the time to get back into ice fishing .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> t . I'd love to have the time to get back into ice fishing .



What do you use for bait when fishing for ice. Can't you just freeze water like the rest of us???? Sometimes you ya -----uhh northern folk just don't make sense.

DFrost


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Some snow this AM in Nashville (we are a bit north), enough that it covered everything. Looks nice...

Fire going in the fireplace... 

Happy Holidays to all.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"We've got it a bit east as well. Fire going. For breakfast, our tradition, breakfast tacos. Sausage/egg and sausage egg, potato. It's really pretty, hope it goes away soon, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They are talking a little in the Augusta Ga. area, we'll see.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Started snowing in NC this morning at 8 am. It's coming down heavy for the last hour or two. There's at least 2 inches on the ground and we're gonna get more. Got the buck stove humming and having fun figuring out my new toys.

Howard


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Light snow right now in Nashville. Took Enzo for a walk to the lake and back, next the girls.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> What do you use for bait when fishing for ice.
> 
> DFrost



Martinis.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Martinis.


chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The kids have been sledding, building snowmen and snow forts all day. They'll be good and tired this evening. The dogs are loving it, running around like mustangs. Had to put one away because he felt it was his duty to try and herd the sledders. Little bassad even took a few nips at me while I was ripping down the hill.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish the jack asses here in the south that are scared to operate a motor vehicle in the white stuff, or don't know how to drive in it and crash would just stay the hell home, so us other folks could get around faster and easier instead of being stuck behind the moron that saying to himself maybe I should of stay home, ah duh ding dong that would of been smart next time take your own advice. Alright I'm done now, Merry Christmas and be safe out there.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry, you know if they don't make it to get their milk, eggs, and bread they might starve I tell ya.

Hey we already have a nice coating here - supposed to wind up with 1-3 inches...big for us.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, no fair.

No fresh snow for Chirstmas here this year. Though we still have snow on the ground in the valley and mountains of course.

Send all your unwanted snow my way...always!

Happy Christmas all of you:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

No snow in Colorado Springs (YES, I hate snow )
high 40's today. Supposed to hit 52 tomorrow.
A white Christmas is over rated ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> No snow in Colorado Springs (YES, I hate snow )
> high 40's today. Supposed to hit 52 tomorrow.
> A white Christmas is over rated ;-)


I've had plenty of white Christmases. I have to admit they are beautiful but I want to get to easier winters. I'm still hoping to move to Canon City in June, health permitting.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I've had plenty of white Christmases. I have to admit they are beautiful but I want to get to easier winters. I'm still hoping to move to Canon City in June, health permitting.:-D


Hi Lee,

They're beautiful, but when you get our age, we know that white means COLD 
There should be a Mondio Ring club in Colorado Springs soon, if you're up to dog training when you get to Canon City


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Connie, if you have ice in your Martini's then we have to talk. Nasty.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Harry, you know if they don't make it to get their milk, eggs, and bread they might starve I tell ya.
> 
> Hey we already have a nice coating here - supposed to wind up with 1-3 inches...big for us.


:lol: U r so right Nancy and its funny that you say that because after I got my smokes I told them I wanted all the goods that they had left to sell in their store being a smart ass, because you could tell the lady behind me was in their just for that;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> They're beautiful, but when you get our age, we know that white means COLD
> There should be a Mondio Ring club in Colorado Springs soon, if you're up to dog training when you get to Canon City


I will do my best to be ready!! Sounds like fun.:smile:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

woke up to about 12 inches..was supposed to train...
have about a 7 ft wide plow line (we park on the street) ans no where to put the snow...it BLOWS...a ton or more of snow, small shovel...and the kids are gone!!!
damn...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Got a couple more inches over night. Nice and powdery. It's all I can do to con the wife out of wanting to go sightseeing. She bought chains for the Escalade this year b/c last year it was bad here too. Now she wants to go try em out. I tell her not to tempt fate.[-X


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> She bought chains for the Escalade this year b/c last year it was bad here too. Now she wants to go try em out. I tell her not to tempt fate.[-X


Chains in Florida?????


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Got a couple more inches over night. Nice and powdery. It's all I can do to con the wife out of wanting to go sightseeing. She bought chains for the Escalade this year b/c last year it was bad here too. Now she wants to go try em out. I tell her not to tempt fate.[-X





Thomas Barriano said:


> Chains in Florida?????


Pfftttt,,,,,WTF


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We're currently in NC for the holidays. And that's what I said...Chains? She has no faith in my driving. Last year we got here with 6 inches of new stuff on the ground and I got a little Escort front wheel drive almost all the way to the cabin. In Fact, I was busting trail for her AWD Caddy cause she's a typical Florida driver. Me...I drove that car like I stole it.:-o All my years mud bogging helped me out.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> We're currently in NC for the holidays. And that's what I said...Chains? She has no faith in my driving. Last year we got here with 6 inches of new stuff on the ground and I got a little Escort front wheel drive almost all the way to the cabin. In Fact, I was busting trail for her AWD Caddy cause she's a typical Florida driver. Me...I drove that car like I stole it.:-o All my years mud bogging helped me out.


When I drive in the snow, I figure if I go further forward then sideways, I'm making progress


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> When I drive in the snow, I figure if I go further forward then sideways, I'm making progress


 Sometimes the only way to go forward IS sideways. That
s a whole lot of fun. Alot like drifting. Not boring, thats for sure.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Sometimes the only way to go forward IS sideways. That
> s a whole lot of fun. Alot like drifting. Not boring, thats for sure.



That was easier to do with an old rear wheel drive car.
Now with FWD/AWD, limited slip, ABS, traction control etc. it's hard to actually "drive" a car anymore. The old days of turn into the skid and keep going forward are gone :-(


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Driving where ther is real wet snow is a challenge. First couple of cars pack it down and it turns to a sheet of ice. Then you have the newbie that stop at the bottom of the hill and everyone else has to stop. Everyone is done right there unless you got chains. I don't mind driving in the snow but I hate doing it when you got a bunch of people on the road that have never done it. Then we have the road checks that stop everone and make them put on chains. There is just too much nice whether to do your sight seeing in. Why pick a time when you need chains to do it?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I love the snow . Hate cold , slush and ice though . We've had plenty of snow so far this year and it was fun getting the 4x4 out and tooling around . 

Didn't have to go to the gym those days pushing out everyone else stuck in snow banks . Never seen a year where so many people just abandoned their cars in the middle of the road after getting stuck . 

So far my city is $1 million over the snow removal budget for this year and they just declared another snow emergency yesterday . Luckily the budget cycle ends December 31st because January and Febuary are our snowiest months . Even March can be huge .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That was easier to do with an old rear wheel drive car.
> Now with FWD/AWD, limited slip, ABS, traction control etc. it's hard to actually "drive" a car anymore. The old days of turn into the skid and keep going forward are gone :-(


 Yea, you can't have any fun anymore, even when you have no choice. Our drive way is 200 yds long with a dog leg right so we had a blast just staying home with the skim boards. That 40 ft drop off if you don't make the turn is a doozy though.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> woke up to about 12 inches..was supposed to train...
> have about a 7 ft wide plow line (we park on the street) ans no where to put the snow...it BLOWS...a ton or more of snow, small shovel...and the kids are gone!!!
> damn...


Come on dude 12 inches of snow stopped you, if they can run or hop through it its time to train.\\/


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Flurries a bit yesterday. Actually kept people out of the Y....

Cold today, but supposed to be 62 on Friday.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Flurries a bit yesterday. Actually kept people out of the Y....
> 
> Cold today, but supposed to be 62 on Friday.....


Crazy isn't it. Only supposed to get about 31 today, we'll be fighting 60's and thunderstorms this weekend. ha ha. I've got a little cabin fever so I'm going to see True Grit this afternoon. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It's like 24 with 20 mph winds here. Another day indoors it seems. Looks like 40s 50s mid week though. Not looking forward to the ensuing mess. Running out of firewood so I guess I gotta get out in it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Flurries a bit yesterday. Actually kept people out of the Y....
> 
> Cold today, but supposed to be 62 on Friday.....


Lucky you! We won't see 60's until probably April. We are having a heat wave now. It is supposed to be 37 today but frigid by the weekend with highs in the middle teens. More snow tonight!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Started snowing in NC this morning at 8 am. It's coming down heavy for the last hour or two. There's at least 2 inches on the ground and we're gonna get more. Got the buck stove humming and having fun figuring out my new toys.
> 
> Howard


Howard man go skiing you got 4-12 inches of fresh powder at sugar mountain, wolf run or catalooche all are in NC, trying to figure out if I can squeeze a day trip in tommorow, probally not but going to try.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I will pass on my "Pittsburgh Super Secret Snow Drving Tip" You can all send money some other time..... when going downhill put the car in neutral. Hopefully this will de-stress you flat-landers.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Come on dude 12 inches of snow stopped you, if they can run or hop through it its time to train.\\/


The snow stopped ME not the dog..we got street parking here and the guy doesn't know how to plow, plowed everything to our side of the street, and left a 7 foot wide plow pile all the way down the street..I was plowed in...

LOL by the time I got done shoveling I was DONE... I'm old, fat, and crippled...


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

We had blizzard conditions yesterday & last night....got over 1 1/2 ft of snow by this am. Temps in the low teens with 50 mph winds....wind chills below 0. Temps today in the low 20s. 4 ft & higher drifts all over my property. Still some high wind gusts running thru.

Dogs are lovin' it. 

Supposed to be 50 degrees by New Years day. Go figure. Crazy weather!

3:30pm & still waiting to get dug & plowed out.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

After around 5 - 6 weeks of snow, temps around -4 c daytime and -15 - -20 c at night, airports closed and roads shut....we started a slow thaw the last couple of days, now it's knee deep in ice and slush. Just getting ready for our winter to start proper! Our coldest December on record I believe....crazy weather, hate it!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Did go see True Grit. I'm not much of a movie goer, but that was one of the best I've seen in a long time. REally glad I went.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Did go see True Grit. I'm not much of a movie goer, but that was one of the best I've seen in a long time. REally glad I went.
> 
> DFrost



On my to do list. Just from the tv commercials it looks way better then the John Wayne original.
Movies are one of our major outlets lately from keeping up with the FIL.\\/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> The snow stopped ME not the dog..we got street parking here and the guy doesn't know how to plow, plowed everything to our side of the street, and left a 7 foot wide plow pile all the way down the street..I was plowed in...
> 
> LOL by the time I got done shoveling I was DONE... I'm old, fat, and crippled...


LOL I figured I give you a hard time, I know you got thick skin fella so I figured I mess with you bud. I figured thats waht you were talking about, NYC is the same ****ing way with there dam plows when I lived there before I moved to the boring dirty south. Those guys are real jerk offs, I remember getting pissed and just wanting to find out where they lived and get a front loader and bury there car in return, never got further then wishful thinking:evil:


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Well it was 108 degrees F here yesterday - too hot to work the dogs. 

Had the airconditioner on most of the day. Went for a walk just before sunset and had a run in with a very large brown snake, fortunately it just wanted to get away and bolted straight between the legs of my old cattle dog. Everything is brown and dry and hot.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just from the tv commercials it looks way better then the John Wayne original./


You can't believe TV commercials and trailers. I've seen great trailers and the actual movie SUCKED.
Besides, John Wayne is an ICON


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You can't believe TV commercials and trailers. I've seen great trailers and the actual movie SUCKED.
> Besides, John Wayne is an ICON


Agree with all of that and I love the Duke but put a bag over his head in any of his movies, even put him in a silent movie and there's no problem figuring out who it is. If it walks and moves like a duck it's a duck. If it walks and moves like a Duke it's a Duke! :grin::wink:
His acting abilities were limited to being......John Wayne. Not a bad thing, just no ability to portray anthing but himself.
When he got the Academy award when he did True Grit the scoop even then was it was done as a jesture to the man, not his talent. 
One of my very fav movies of all times is The Quiet Man. Yes, because of John Wayne but more cause it reminded me so much of my family.:lol:
I did see a clip once on Youtube of him dancing. [-X[-X


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My favorite John Wayne movie was The Shootist


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That was one of his better, later ones. 
His early John Ford directed movies almost always had the same co stars but that's part of why they were popular. They all worked well together.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sara Waters said:


> Well it was 108 degrees F here yesterday - too hot to work the dogs.
> 
> Had the airconditioner on most of the day. Went for a walk just before sunset and had a run in with a very large brown snake, fortunately it just wanted to get away and bolted straight between the legs of my old cattle dog. Everything is brown and dry and hot.


Where u at that it was 108?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Where u at that it was 108?


In "the land down under" (Australia) would be my guess?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Toss between "the Quiet Man" and "McClintock" for me. 

I saw the new "True Grit" and thought it was great...probably better than the original IMO.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

As long as we are on movies..There is a new Cuba Gooding Jr. movie about to be released, called Ticking Clock... I hate Cuba Gooding anyway, but I went into the future and saw it last night, and I am now back to tell you NOT to see it...LOL


----------

